# Anybody Hunt Elk?



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'm headed to Utah next week for a hunt.
Had elk burgers this week, and there are only two packages left, so timing is good. We eat a couple deer every year too, but elk is our favorite.

Looking forward to some time in the mountains, and with any luck a full freezer.:grin:


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Jealous!

I haven't been hunting since our youngster was born. Hubby has a friend at work that we trade our rabbits for his elk. Just had elk meatloaf the other night.

In the words of my youngster "I need more elk in my life."


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Never have, always wanted to. We see lots of them when we are hunting in Arkansas but only residents are allowed to shoot them.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I sure do. My favorite red meat wild game. We are fortunate/unfortunate to have them on our farm pretty thick. Fortunate cuz the meat is so great, unfortunate because the damage they do to crops is second to nothing else out there in the wild game world.

Having a herd of 40 wipe out 20 acres of oats in a few nights is not fun. I always thought that land owners who preserve habitat should be granted a free tag every year as a thank you!!!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Just got back. Two buddies and I killed three nice bull elk and brought back about 200# apiece of processed meat. Will be good eating all winter.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Fishindude said:


> Just got back. Two buddies and I killed three nice bull elk and brought back about 200# apiece of processed meat. Will be good eating all winter.


What was the live weight on those bulls? I have shot a bull calf that netted me 190 lbs of meat. Are our elk up here that much bigger? A big bull here would weigh up to 800 to 1000 lbs live. Just never knew a bull elk came that small is all, and curious???

Good job on the elk, and yes indeed, enjoy the fine eating this winter!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I have no idea of live weight.
We hauled in the four quarters, back straps and loins to the butcher and mine weighed 225# at the processor. Left the spine, ribs and balance of the carcass in the field where it dropped.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

My family hunts both western Oregon and eastern Oregon. I have scouted both this year and know where the herds are. Unfortunately I will not be hunting this year because of surgery. We have 20 lbs of ground left from a front quarter last year. We usually have 3 deer too so don't need a lot of elk. We eat more venison and grind most of the elk, keeping a few steaks. About 1/2 the ground elk is made into summer sausage and goes first. A good friend brought me some backstrap and 2 big steaks from a bull he took Saturday with a bow, about a 1/4 mile of my house....James


----------

